# The Potential Benefits of Ursolic Acid



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

There's been a lot of press coverage recently of a natural substance called Ursolic Acid - and the potential health and fitness benefits it may hold.

*Press articles:*

*
*

*
**Apple peel helps build muscle and control weight - Daily Mail*

*
*

*
**An apple a day keeps your body toned and slender - Telegraph*

*
*

*
**Can a compound in apple peel help build muscle? - Health News - NHS Choices*

*
*

*
**Ursolic acid: apple anabolic - Ergo-Log*










Fig. 1. Chemical structure of ursolic acid

A number of studies have been done on this compound, and the list of positive effects is impressive.

*Ursolic Acid* is believed to:

*Reduce fat storage and increase fat burning*, through inhibition of pancreatic lipase and enhanced lipolysis in fat cells. [1]

*Reduce the conversion of blood sugar to fat*, through inhibition of fatty acid synthase. [2]

*Help control blood sugar levels* by competitive inhibition of alpha-glucosidase and inhibition of pancreatic alpha-amylase. [3,4]

*Increase energy reserves* in muscles by enhancing glycogen storage. [5]

*Reduce abdominal (visceral) fat* through the inhibition of 11bHSD1. [6]

Be *anti-carcinogenic* through inhibition of the STAT3 activation pathway. [7]

*Lower cholesterol* through the activation of peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor (PPAR)-a. [8]

*Reduce estrogen levels* through aromatase inhibition. [9]

*Strengthen bones* by enhancing differentiation and mineralization of osteoblasts. [10]

*Increase lean muscle mass* through enhanced sensitivity to IGF-1 and insulin and inhibition of atrogin-1 and MuRF1. [11]










Fig. 2. Three-dimensional structural representation of ursolic acid

With so many studies indicating the potential for positive health and fitness effects from this compound, and related triterpenes, it is only a matter of time until someone releases an ursolic acid supplement for athletes.

References:

[1] Arch Pharm Res. 2009 Jul;32(7):983-7.

Anti-lipase and lipolytic activities of ursolic acid isolated from the roots of Actinidia arguta.

[2] Biochem Biophys Res Commun. 2010 Feb 12;392(3):386-90.

Evaluation of inhibition of fatty acid synthase by ursolic acid: positive cooperation mechanism.

[3] Zhongguo Zhong Yao Za Zhi. 2009 Feb;34(4):406-9.

Alpha-glucosidase inhibitors from Luculia pinciana

[4] Ethnopharmacol. 2006, 107, 449-455.

a-Amylase inhibitory activity of some Malaysian plants used to treat diabetes; with particular reference to Phyllanthus amarus

[5] Issled. Mekh. Vliyaniya Bal'neol. Faktorov Regul. Sist. Org. (1976), 101-2.

Effect of ursolic acid on the energy and carbohydrate metabolism of muscles

[6] Bioorg Med Chem. 2010 Feb 15;18(4):1507-15.

11beta-Hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase 1 inhibiting constituents from Eriobotrya japonica revealed by bioactivity-guided isolation and computational approaches.

[7] Mol Cancer Res. 2007 Sep;5(9):943-55.

Ursolic acid inhibits STAT3 activation pathway leading to suppression of proliferation and chemosensitization of human multiple myeloma cells.

[8] Bioorg Med Chem Lett. 2011 Oct 1;21(19):5876-80.

Ursolic acid is a PPAR-a agonist that regulates hepatic lipid metabolism.

[9] Eur J Med Chem. 2008 Sep;43(9):1865-77.

Evaluation of ursolic acid isolated from Ilex paraguariensis and derivatives on aromatase inhibition.

[10] Pharmacol Res. 2008 Nov-Dec;58(5-6):290-6.

Anabolic activity of ursolic acid in bone: Stimulating osteoblast differentiation in vitro and inducing new bone formation in vivo.

[11] Cell Metabolism. Volume 13, Issue 6, 8 June 2011, Pages 627-638

mRNA Expression Signatures of Human Skeletal Muscle Atrophy Identify a Natural Compound that Increases Muscle Mass


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Great post. We ran an interview with Patrick Arnold at the weekend and can't wait to get delivery of the new E-Pharm product, Ursobolic.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I am excited about this product. EPharm are quality who put science first.

Wish I could use it to help bulk, definitely not the time for me to try it, even if Henry does call me fat again.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice! Looking forward to the release of Ursobolic! 

Will Predator Nutrition be the first UK store who sells it?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

JayJo said:


> Nice! Looking forward to the release of Ursobolic!
> 
> Will Predator Nutrition be the first UK store who sells it?


Yes.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

it's always fun trying out novel supps


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

interesting, will keep my eye out for this


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

bdcc said:


> I am excited about this product. EPharm are quality who put science first.
> 
> Wish I could use it to help bulk, definitely not the time for me to try it, even if Henry does call me fat again.


If it increases leptin it may reduce appetite, which could make bulking harder.

You should be able to add muscle mass on it, but the concurrent fat loss could see the scale go down instead of up.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

JayJo said:


> Nice! Looking forward to the release of Ursobolic!
> 
> Will Predator Nutrition be the first UK store who sells it?


Yes, we are the official distributor in fact for E-Pharm and will be stocking both Ursobolic and the full Prototype Nutrition range as soon as I get an invoice from the states.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

henryv said:


> Yes.


is there a timescale on this that you know of Henry?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> is there a timescale on this that you know of Henry?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Soon, is all I know. I would guess at some time in the next couple of weeks.

Predator would be the guy to ask.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Soooo how much apple peels would i have to eat then ?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

jaspal2626 said:


> Are there going to be any sponsored logs by trusted members? By the way, this is not me asking for free stuff, I'm not a big enough contributer to this forum, but it would be nice to see a full log from someone like M118 or C.HILL (if he can lay off the SD Matrix long enough


I know my bosses at E-Pharm aren't fans of sponsored logs for many reasons. The act of sponsoring a log both skews it in your favour and reduces it's legitimacy in the eyes of the public.

Predator Nutrition was trying to get a couple of free units for promotional purposes, not sure if that's happening or not.

I will be keeping track of the feedback on the product and will post it up as and when it comes in (somewhere on here). Since it'll be unsponsored it should be more valid, even if you may not know the (predominantly US) posters.



Ukmeathead said:


> Soooo how much apple peels would i have to eat then ?


From one apple you get between 10 and 50mg ursolic acid. We're recommending a dose around 450mg/day. So to to get an equivalent dose of UA you'd need to eat between 9 and 45 apples every day.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jaspal2626 said:


> it would be nice to see a full log from someone like M118 or C.HILL (if he can lay off the SD Matrix long enough


Looool you must think I'm on it 24/7 lol sod that, sides are unbearable!

Sounds interesting though Henry, may have to give this a go


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Looool you must think I'm on it 24/7 lol sod that, sides are unbearable!
> 
> Sounds interesting though Henry, may have to give this a go


Two bottles will be needed for a month's run, since it is best dosed pretty high (and we couldn't use bigger bottles for this run). Just getting that in b4 people start shouting ripoff.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

This sounds like the type of cheeky supplement I could use pre photoshoot for maintaining weight while leaning up.

.... or, use between AnaBeta runs.

Kudos for EPharm for sticking with the innovative route by the way. Some company's write-ups on their new supplements make me cringe because the link from the supplement to the science is so tenuous.


----------



## jayice (Aug 6, 2011)

how much are we looking at for a bottle predator?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

henryv said:


> Two bottles will be needed for a month's run, since it is best dosed pretty high (and we couldn't use bigger bottles for this run). Just getting that in b4 people start shouting ripoff.


That's understandable mate, looking forward to using this in-between cycles


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

this stuff looks very interesting, I will be having a crack at this when available. Us oldies need all the help we can get! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Double post


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm sounds interesting, could it just be the next fad supplement that doesn't do much though?


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

MrMike said:


> Hmm sounds interesting, could it just be the next fad supplement that doesn't do much though?


It could be, seeing as the only person who appears to have used it in the dose it is being marketed at is Patrick Arnold.

If you look through the EPharm and Prototype product lines you would come to the conclusion that it is bound to do 'something'. All of their products are backed by science and have a good track record.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

bdcc said:


> This sounds like the type of cheeky supplement I could use pre photoshoot for maintaining weight while leaning up.
> 
> .... or, use between AnaBeta runs.
> 
> Kudos for EPharm for sticking with the innovative route by the way. Some company's write-ups on their new supplements make me cringe because the link from the supplement to the science is so tenuous.


Thanks. Obviously we're not making any drug claims for the product, I'm just letting you know what the main ingredient has been studied for.



MrMike said:


> Hmm sounds interesting, could it just be the next fad supplement that doesn't do much though?


We try to avoid fads. All the stuff we don't bring out is as telling as the stuff we do.



bdcc said:


> If you look through the EPharm and Prototype product lines you would come to the conclusion that it is bound to do 'something'. All of their products are backed by science and have a good track record.


Very much appreciated.


----------



## jayice (Aug 6, 2011)

how much will this product be for on predator? and whens the release? thanks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looked at a few studies on this and effectively and in simple terms it looks like something with the potential to encourage more efficient nutrient partitioning. As always with these things its the degree of effect in a real life situation which will be the ultimate determinant of how good the product is... will PN be running any user logs for this stuff, ideally with a few people experienced in tight dietary manipulation? That kind of info would be pretty useful I think.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

jayice said:


> how much will this product be for on predator? and whens the release? thanks





Dtlv74 said:


> will PN be running any user logs for this stuff, ideally with a few people experienced in tight dietary manipulation? That kind of info would be pretty useful I think.


I don't know.

Here's that interview that Reggie did with PA recently: Patrick Arnold interview


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

jayice said:


> how much will this product be for on predator? and whens the release? thanks


We just got it in. Click the link.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

henryv said:


> We just got it in. Click the link.


cool, will be great to see some logs of this. exciting stuff!!


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

We would do logs but the way forums work by making companies put them in the sub-forums (which are rarely browsed) makes it ineffective.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

m118 said:


> cool, will be great to see some logs of this. exciting stuff!!


10% off E-Pharm at the moment at Predator Nutrition with the discount code EP10. Works on the whole range, including Ursobolic.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Im going to get some Ursobolic, I see the dosage is 3-6 per day so should I taper up to a max of 6 per day or is it based on size/weight?

Cheers, Sparrow


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Im going to get some Ursobolic, I see the dosage is 3-6 per day so should I taper up to a max of 6 per day or is it based on size/weight?
> 
> Cheers, Sparrow


The dose is 3 - 6 caps per serving. 3 servings per day.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just got 4 bottles of this, will start it tomorrow. Plan is to dose is at 4 caps 3 times a day and take it from there. Prob won't do a full log but will post some results/observations on here as I go along.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

BigBennyM said:


> Just got 4 bottles of this, will start it tomorrow. Plan is to dose is at 4 caps 3 times a day and take it from there. Prob won't do a full log but will post some results/observations on here as I go along.


Take each dose with some dietary fat. Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

henryv said:


> Take each dose with some dietary fat. Do let us know how you get on.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Reading on other forums about this product, results seem patchy at very best.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

No hate on PN as they just do they're job but I just always assume these things are just money makers, it really can't have much effect on a person.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> No hate on PN as they just do they're job but I just always assume these things are just money makers, it really can't have much effect on a person.


What makes you say that mate? I'm sceptical of these things too but every now and then I give them a go. Have to say some of the natty test boosters seem to work well but a lot of these natural anabolics are ball bags. Time will tell with this one!

First dose taken - no effect clearly.


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

A healthy dose of scepticism wouldn't go amiss. The NHS article goes on to say:

"It is important to note that this study's findings may not be applicable to humans. Even if ursolic acid did have an effect on muscle wasting, it's not clear whether eating apples could have the same effects. Like other fruit, eating apples can have health benefits. However, this study alone is not the reason to eat them."

Edit: have just realised the OP was referring to ursolic acid, the pure compound, and not to apples(!) as my post implies, so I was a bit wide of the mark. Who knows, it may have some benefit.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

richgearguy said:


> A healthy dose of scepticism wouldn't go amiss. The NHS article goes on to say:
> 
> "It is important to note that this study's findings may not be applicable to humans. Even if ursolic acid did have an effect on muscle wasting, it's not clear whether eating apples could have the same effects. Like other fruit, eating apples can have health benefits. However, this study alone is not the reason to eat them."


I think one serving of Ursobolic is the equivalent of around 50 apples worth of apple skin which makes a like for like comparison a bit unrealistic. Want an apple, eat an apple but it isn't going to help your deadlift!


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

FrankJ said:


> I'm definitely seeing gains in muscle with a reduction in fat despite no change in training, and actually a decrease in quality of diet. Ive been on 9-12 caps a day since this product first came out, I think its an effective supp, just dont expect prohormone type effects. Measure your body composition changes in in 4 week intervals, not every other day.


A quote today from another forum.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

henryv said:


> A quote today from another forum.


Tbf, you're cherry picking there. Looking at other forums, i'd say more than 50% are seeing nothing from this product, then you have to filter the other 50% that give you the feeling that they are willing something to happen rather than are getting real results. Not trying to suggest this is a worthless product. I'm researching with a view to purchase it myself, but so far i'm disappointed with the feedback from it.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Coop said:


> Tbf, you're cherry picking there.


It was the most recent feedback I'd seen. I can find some more positive reviews if you'd like.

Obviously as a rep both for the manufacturer and the distributor I'm not going to seek out and propagate negative reviews.


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

henryv said:


> It was the most recent feedback I'd seen. I can find some more positive reviews if you'd like.
> 
> Obviously as a rep both for the manufacturer and the distributor I'm not going to seek out and propagate negative reviews.


Fair point, but as a consumer i'd like a balanced view before i buy something, that's why i would advise fellow consumers to look at all the feedback for any product and probably (and i am not trying to be disrespectfull here) shouldn't take a lot of notice of someone that works for the product's company.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Coop said:


> Fair point, but as a consumer i'd like a balanced view before i buy something, that's why i would advise fellow consumers to look at all the feedback for any product and probably (and i am not trying to be disrespectfull here) shouldn't take a lot of notice of someone that works for the product's company.


That's good general advice.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Bit of an update - 2 days in at 12 caps a day, split 3x4 caps. First training session on them today noticed huge increase in sweating and general temperature whilst training. Can only attribute it to the ursobolic as this is the only change I have made to diet, training and supplements since I last trained. Also woke up last night sweating like a nutter, have done this before to be fair but could be linked. Too early to notice any visual or strength developments but will keep you posted .


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

So few more days in to my 12 caps a day course of Ursobolic. Rested all weekend and ate well (had a vodka or two as well...) and hit chest and tris hard first thing this morning. Session was good, didn't notice the abnormal sweating this time like I did on Friday but I did feel like I had a lot of energy which is unusual after the weekend. Could be a sign of increased fat metabolism as I train fasted? Or maybe placebo effect, probably too early to tell.

What I have noticed though is that I get really hot after eating a high protein meal now, again could be signs of something happening but still too early to really know. It's got me interested to keep going though, that much is for sure.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

In the interview with Reggie, PA says something about the ''crazy laws on supplements over there'' meaning here.

What does he mean by that?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Further update on this, pretty much through one and a half bottles of the 4 I originally bought. Has it done anything remarkable, no. Has it done anything surprising, no. Do I look like i've lost body fat and maintained or added muscle - not really.

It's obviously hard to tell how well things like this work as their effects whilst promoted to be "amazing" are normally in reality more subtle. I think the heat and general sweating increase whilst in the gym and after eating are a sign of something going on but so far I wouldn't say I was blown away. However I bought 4 bottles for a reason and will see it through to the end as it certainly doesn't seem to be doing any harm and I like to give these things a fair shot.

If I get some truely noticable recomp effects at the end of the 4 bottles I'll be happy if not then so be it.

Have had a couple of the smokey burps people on the US forums mentioned when I forgot to take it with food. You can tell this stuff if hydrophobic!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have decided to up the dose to 16 caps split 4x4 as not really seeing anything worth mentioning so far in the way of a recomp. almost half way through the 4 bottles now (probably will be by the end of today) so if anything I'd expect it to kick in properly about now if it's going to.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Skipped the 16 caps a day and went in at 20 instead split 4x5. I have come to the conclusion that this isn't really doing anything after 3 weeks and am tempted to just stop taking them but will soldier on and see what happens.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

There have been conflicting reviews on AM about this. A couple of people have the same stance as you with some people absolutely loving it.

How many bottles do you have left?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Shame ginger ben, but just like many supps/prescription meds, not everything can work for everyone.

part of the fun/frustration of humans being so different


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sure i read a medical journal a while back, saying this can bugger up your dna or words to that effect?

Someone tell me im wrong?

Here we go.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21703625

Interesting, if i read it right, basically it caused cell wall death in your blood vessels, and raises blood plaque levels.

Anyone for an early coronary?


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> Sure i read a medical journal a while back, saying this can bugger up your dna or words to that effect?
> 
> Someone tell me im wrong?
> 
> ...





Jake Antaeus said:


> APO-E knockout mice develop atherosclerotic lesions and plaques if you look at them the wrong way. This lab-created/genetic-knockout variety is only type of mouse in the world that can develop atherosclerosis on a regular chow diet -- and there's some debate over whether or not study results in this sort of mouse are applicable to humans. The 14 mice (small sample size!) in the particular study referenced were treated with UA in their drinking water over a period of 6 months. This is exceedingly strange, as UA is not even remotely water-soluble. It's barely soluble in anything, even alcohols and acetone. In the study which identified UA as a possibly anabolic compound, it was much more sensibly added to their chow -- not to their water.
> 
> I'm just not convinced that this aspect of the study is relevant for healthy humans.
> 
> ...


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Skipped the 16 caps a day and went in at 20 instead split 4x5. I have come to the conclusion that this isn't really doing anything after 3 weeks and am tempted to just stop taking them but will soldier on and see what happens.


Thanks for your posts, Ben. It's good to get a first-hand account.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm on week 4 of UA and while my diet sucks lately,i can still see my abs.It definetaly does something more of a ''recomp'' compound imo.Patrick has described it once similar to clen and i def agree,clen-like results without the jitters.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi guys, though I'd best drop in an update. So I'm on the 4th bottle of this now which is my last one. Been dosing at 20 caps a day and I have to be honest and say I haven't noticed anything different to when I started on 12. The effects on 12 at the outset were increase in sweating whilst training and general temperature. These effects seem to have gone now but that's not to say it still isn't doing something, I'm just not sure what that something is!

I will run it until I have finished the 4th bottle but I'm at the stage of concluding that I'm a non-responder to this (same with Ana-Beta) which is a shame, but that's fine. Got to try it to know.

The only thing I will add is if I suddenly balloon after the course with no adjustment to calories then I may have to reconsider this verdict but I think it is unlikely. My weight has gone up a little whilst I've been taking this (on a bulk) but in terms of how I look in the mirror I can honestly say there is no difference outside of what you'd normally expect in 3 - 4 weeks.

Not one for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

bdcc said:


> There have been conflicting reviews on AM about this. A couple of people have the same stance as you with some people absolutely loving it.
> 
> How many bottles do you have left?


Just on the 4th now out of 4.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Forerunner labs seem to be the first ones in to copy the ursolic acid supplement.

Including coleus forskolin, piperine and hydroxypropyl-beta-cyclodextrin.

120 capsules, 4 capsules per serving.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

bdcc said:


> Forerunner labs seem to be the first ones in to copy the ursolic acid supplement.
> 
> Including coleus forskolin, piperine and hydroxypropyl-beta-cyclodextrin.
> 
> 120 capsules, 4 capsules per serving.


Proprietary blend...

And no indication of whether the UA is in a cyclodextrin complex (which is difficult to do), or if they've just added a bit of Febreze to the mixture.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I was waiting for someone from EPharm to comment on this. I would have thought if there was a superior way to improve bioavailability that PA would have probably already used it.

I get the impression (I might be completely wrong) that it has been hurried to market as well and testing phases of it have been missed. I don't think many people will have been using it. The thread on AM has sparked the odd negative comment towards EPharm so it will be interesting to know how it compares.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi guys, though I'd best drop in an update. So I'm on the 4th bottle of this now which is my last one. Been dosing at 20 caps a day and I have to be honest and say I haven't noticed anything different to when I started on 12. The effects on 12 at the outset were increase in sweating whilst training and general temperature. These effects seem to have gone now but that's not to say it still isn't doing something, I'm just not sure what that something is!
> 
> I will run it until I have finished the 4th bottle but I'm at the stage of concluding that I'm a non-responder to this (same with Ana-Beta) which is a shame, but that's fine. Got to try it to know.
> 
> ...


For me, this kind of review for this kind of product is hardly unsuprising.

A LOT of these products are brought to the market year on year, with tenuous scientific data to back it up, some work, some "do something", the vast majority do NOTHING. For me, they're not worth the risk of wasting my hard earned on as a result.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

bdcc said:


> I was waiting for someone from EPharm to comment on this. I would have thought if there was a superior way to improve bioavailability that PA would have probably already used it.
> 
> I get the impression (I might be completely wrong) that it has been hurried to market as well and testing phases of it have been missed. I don't think many people will have been using it. The thread on AM has sparked the odd negative comment towards EPharm so it will be interesting to know how it compares.


I haven't read the thread but if there's some E-Pharm bashing going on I may have to poke my nose in.



bayman said:


> For me, this kind of review for this kind of product is hardly unsuprising.
> 
> A LOT of these products are brought to the market year on year, with tenuous scientific data to back it up, some work, some "do something", the vast majority do NOTHING. For me, they're not worth the risk of wasting my hard earned on as a result.


I resent the "lumping in" of E-Pharm in with companies who bring out products based on "tenuous scientific data". It's something we've never done and will never do.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

henryv said:


> Proprietary blend...
> 
> And no indication of whether the UA is in a cyclodextrin complex (which is difficult to do), or if they've just added a bit of Febreze to the mixture.





Royd The Noyd said:


> Hey guys sorry for the delays in replies. We had all sorts of issues come up and we needed to fix them.
> 
> Originally the plan was to complex the UA in cyclodextrin. We wanted to do this because it increases the solubility of UA 200 times. But we got bad news.
> 
> ...


^ It's not a cyclodextrin complex. This means it's no more bioavailable than straight UA.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

Ursolic acid & oleanolic acid: Biological activity and useful information

Introduction:

Ursolic acid (3-?-hydroxy-urs-12-en-28-oic acid) and oleanolic acid (3?-Hydroxy-5?-olean-12-en-28-oic acid) are pentacyclic triterpenes found in food, herbs and other plants. Oleanolic acid differs from ursolic acid only in the position of the C-29 methyl group, and the two are virtually always found together in nature. On paper, they appear to be among most active natural molecules known to man, as researchers have observed them elicit potent antioxidant, enzyme inhibitory, hypoglycemic, hypolipidemic, anti-viral/bacterial/fungal, and, particularly in Ursolic acid's case, anabolic/anti-catabolic effects.

Read more


----------

